
A website where you can share your opinions on any subjects, even controversial - Florensio
https://www.argoledo.com/
======
Florensio
The difference between this website and others is that your posts are not
ranked based on dislikes or likes, even if people don't agree with your
opinion your post can get to trending, which makes sense since everybody has a
different opinion about everything.

